# How to write an outline for a film??



## mongoose (Mar 9, 2011)

One of the writing sample options for USC TV and Film Production calls for an outline of a 4-minute film that contains no dialogue. 

Does anyone know if there is a specific format for an outline? Is it like a shooting script, or perhaps more like a treatment? 

Thanks for any insight you might have.


----------



## Anomen1985 (Mar 9, 2011)

hey mongoose - i was an undergraduate film major at nyu, and i've recently been accepted into the grad program at usc...  my understanding of the outline format is as follows:

1. include scene headings as you would in a screenplay, ie. INT. KITCHEN - DAY

2.  then using ONLY the present tense, describe the ACTION that takes place in the scene.  you may describe people speaking to one another, but in general i think lines of dialog DO NOT appear in outlines.

so it might be something like this:

INT.  KITCHEN - DAY
A BEAUTIFUL WOMAN in her 30's quickly prepares a meal.

EXT.  GARAGE - DAY
OUTSIDE, a luxury sedan pulls into the driveway and parks.  A VERY UGLY MAN disembarks, holding flowers.

He walks up to the door and rings the bell.

INT.  KITCHEN - DAY
The woman stops what she is doing and runs to the door.

INT. DOORWAY - CONTINUOUS
The woman greets the man, he hands her the flowers, and they kiss.

Obviously, this example has no real dramatic value.  But notice rather than saying "She says 'hello,'" I said greet.

i hope this is helpful and not confusing...


----------



## notroberttowne (Mar 9, 2011)

I think that's pretty solid advice on the outline - a lot like the sort of outlines that get written for TV episodes - though I think if a really crucial line of dialog (or really good one) comes to you while working on it, it's not forbidden to include that.  Most TV outlines have a couple important lines of dialog in them, but you'd be safe for a four minute short to simply leave them out as suggested.


----------



## mongoose (Mar 9, 2011)

@Anomen1985 Congrats on your acceptance and THANK YOU for your advice! That is extremely helpful.

@notroberttowne Good to know about the dialogue. Thanks!


----------



## tsroach (Dec 1, 2011)

Hello,

I'm desperately seeking help finishing my Outline. I have a good story and I feel it's clear, however I'm worried I did not type enough, or I miss understood @Anomen1985 wonderful tips. 

Should an outline be detailed such as a paragraph? or a few sentences such as @Anomen1985 example?

Thank you!


----------

